# Potm



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

so is all that gone. i just submitted something the day before


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry, it might be.  Thust me, this is something I didn't want to happen, but it has. I hope this doesn't dscourage you to resubmit it. I so sorry everyone that this has happened. I am still looking into getting the June dates backup, but may not happen


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Chrispy, I haven't gotten a PM from you for a submission. You can email it to me ([email protected]) if you're worried about PMs getting lost. Or just resend it via PM. 

Thanks for looking into the problems, Shaggy


----------

